# 30mm rim shoot-out



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

I see that the Niobium 30mm rims are very popular.
Is this mainly because they weigh less (+100 grams)?
Does the weight savings compromise the durability somewhat...say compared to a Velocity Deep V or DT Swiss RR 1.2 (is that why they weigh less, or is Niobium just a lighter material?)

Looking to build some 30mm wheels, so was wondering how the IRD Cadence Aero (or other Niobium rims) compared to the other 30mm rims out there.

Thanks.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l would like to know too.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I had my Powertap built on a Nio30 hoop. 32 holes and 3x on both sides. I weigh 180 pounds. I put 2500 miles on it without ever having to touch it up in the truing stand. I had it touched up before selling it and it took all of 2 minutes. It was still very straight, but I didn't want it going out with ANY issues.
The rims are just as strong as Velocity hoops or the boat-anchor DT hoops. AND, they cost less to boot...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

esenkay said:


> I see that the Niobium 30mm rims are very popular.
> Is this mainly because they weigh less (+100 grams)?
> Does the weight savings compromise the durability somewhat...say compared to a Velocity Deep V or DT Swiss RR 1.2 (is that why they weigh less, or is Niobium just a lighter material?)
> 
> ...


The lighterst weight 30MM rimsa are the Noibium 30 from KinLin. They are popular because they are excellent to build with and fairly well priced. The DT are excllent rims, but are a bit heavier and a tiny built taller.

The Deep V is a nice rim as well. Comes in colors but is heavier.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

esenkay said:


> Looking to build some 30mm wheels, so was wondering how the IRD Cadence Aero (or other Niobium rims) compared to the other 30mm rims out there.


The Kinlin rims are aluminum just like all the others... same modulus, etc. It is supposed to be a stronger alloy though, and they've been out long enough to gain an excellent rep. Rolf and AC have been using Kinlin rims for several years now. They are surely less stiff than the heavier 30mm rims and are probably more prone to pothole damage. If you are wanting the most robust rims, the DT and Deep Vs are good, but if care about the weight, it is a really easy choice. The Deep V and DT rims weigh ~120g more... each.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

rruff said:


> The Kinlin rims are aluminum just like all the others... same modulus, etc. It is supposed to be a stronger alloy though, and they've been out long enough to gain an excellent rep. Rolf and AC have been using Kinlin rims for several years now. They are surely less stiff than the heavier 30mm rims and are probably more prone to pothole damage. If you are wanting the most robust rims, the DT and Deep Vs are good, but if care about the weight, it is a really easy choice. The Deep V and DT rims weigh ~120g more... each.


I have hit some good size potholes with my 23mm Niob rims and they have held up extremeley well. They were the AC 350 rims. The 25m Tubulars are doing the same. it's not like I try to hit the things, but crap happens. I am 175lbs as well.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I mean "bottoming out the rim" pothole damage. I regularly it cattle guards at high speed and plenty of other bumps with no issues... just gotta pay attention. I've seen one Nio30 where the rim was dented slightly on a pothole, and the rim was cracked all the way up to the eyelet.


----------



## breakawaycoach (May 1, 2003)

Reynolds MV32


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, good stuff.

So, apart from www.fairwheelbikes.com and http://store.interlocracing.com/rims.html and Mike Garcia at oddsandendos where else can one purchase these rims?


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

esenkay said:


> Thanks for all the replies, good stuff.
> 
> So, apart from www.fairwheelbikes.com and http://store.interlocracing.com/rims.html and Mike Garcia at oddsandendos where else can one purchase these rims?


http://www.alchemybicycleworks.com/


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

esenkay said:


> Thanks for all the replies, good stuff.
> 
> So, apart from www.fairwheelbikes.com and http://store.interlocracing.com/rims.html and Mike Garcia at oddsandendos where else can one purchase these rims?


 I sell them: www.sales.light-bikes.com


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Have a set of DT-240s laced to a kinlin 27mm rear and velocity aerolite front with competition spokes. Both have held up extremely well and I am a 230 pound crit sprinter. no problems at this point.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> I have hit some good size potholes with my 23mm Niob rims and they have held up extremeley well. They were the AC 350 rims. The 25m Tubulars are doing the same. it's not like I try to hit the things, but crap happens. I am 175lbs as well.



a year 4 months latter. are the 22 niob rims that are available lighter than what's used on the sprint 350?


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

reviving and older thread, but was wondering where one might get the equivalent rim Am Classic uses for their 420. I just got a Kinlin XR-300, which is nice, but I was under the impression this was the same rim used on the 420. Not so. The 420 is 34mm tall, the Kinlin 30mm. Trying to get a lightweight yet taller profile without having to spring for a carbon clincher. 

The Kinlin is a nice rim, btw.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had a set of Kinlin Ni30mm 20/24 for a little over 2 years now and have put them through quite a lot without issue.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a pretty good amount of them in stock. I recently just built myself up a set of the XR300s for a singlespeed commuter wheel. I've beat the crap out of them and still true as day 1.


----------

